# Gaggia Classic + Rancillo Steam Wand?



## Twysted (Aug 13, 2010)

Ok so I have made one or two Latte's now and my only real critique of my machine so far is the steam wand. It works perfectly well it is just a little low to the work unit and I need to pull the machine to the edge of the unit to put a jug under the wand. Any way I have heard lots of people mention modifying the Gaggia and replacing the current wand with a Rancillo silvia steam wand. I have looked for a forum post with good info on how to do this but have not yet found one. I am not sure how my partner will react if I have to actually take hand tools to the machine and physically modify it (I have read somewhere about filing something down!!)

So what I am asking for really is full directions for modifying my machine preferably from some one that has done it, many thanks in advance. Oh and if there is filing and cutting to be done then someone should probably put a note in the instructions to pacify Sarah that it is the right thing to do lol.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

No filing nor cutting, just a bit of sanding. Here are the instructions I used:

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?p=11548518#post11548518

Where he used spanners, I used two pairs of sharp-nosed pliers: one to steady the brass bolt above the steel bolt that you unscrew, and one to loosen the steel bolt. Other than that I did nearly exactly as he did.

Really the most time consuming part of the operation - by far - was working the rubber sleeve off of the Silvia wand so the Gaggia threaded bolt could be slid on, and working the sleeve back on again.

I don't think the operation will give you any trouble, but post here if it does. Enough of us have done this that I'm sure we'll be able to help.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

A little bit of washing up liquid might help lubricate the wand when removing and replacing the rubber sleeve.


----------



## Denboyz (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah, the washing-up liquid works a treat!

Really an easy mod to do.

Took mine off at the steam valve so was a bit easier with the nuts & bolts.


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi, I have been watching the same thing and wondering why is it better to replace gaggia original steam wand with that of rancillo steam wand? Can someone kindly explain it to me? I just got my Gaggia Classic and haven't tried it on yet, so I don't know the experience of steaming the milk with either of the steam wands. Thanks in advance first =D


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Iwwstriker said:


> Hi, I have been watching the same thing and wondering why is it better to replace gaggia original steam wand with that of rancillo steam wand? Can someone kindly explain it to me? I just got my Gaggia Classic and haven't tried it on yet, so I don't know the experience of steaming the milk with either of the steam wands. Thanks in advance first =D


The Classic stock steam wand isn't a patch on the Rancilio version - gives more control when microfoaming milk.


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

oooo...that's an important point to take note of while doing latte art. too bad it can't be tilted upwards and it's fixed to a pivot point on the Gaggia Classic, I have been measuring milk jugs just to find one that would go under it with ease...maybe I can place the machine on a higher ground with the steam wand projecting into the distant. That would solve my problem.


----------

